# [GNOME] Problème de lancement

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Suite à l'installation de gnome, je rencontre des problèmes lors de son lancement. Gnome démarre ave difficulté, et lorsqu'il apparait, la barre de menu aparait 1 fois sur deux, et le menu application est vide.

Pendant son execution, si je regarde dans la console de lancement, le message ci-dessous apparait en boucle :

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.4206

 *Quote:*   

> X.Org X Server 1.7.6
> 
> Release Date: 2010-03-17
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...

 

D'après google, Dbus serait dans le coup. J'ai essayer de changer de version de gnom, de dbus, de supprimer gnome-panel, mais le problème est toujours présent.

Quelqu'un aurait il deja rencontré ce problème, car il n'y a pas de solution sur le net (bug connu apparemment).

Merci

----------

## pulsar

Slut FLo,

j´ai exactement le meme Pb depuis 3 semaines ....j´aimerai savoir si tu as deja une solution ...

Merc!

----------

## pulsar

je viens de trouver une solution prometteuse 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -C devicekit-disks
> 
> 

 

devicekit-disks est une dependance du packet  *Quote:*   

> gnome-disk-utility

  version 2.28

----------

## floc_12

Salut pulsar,

Je n'ai malheureusement pas encore trouvé de solutions à ce problème. J'ai répondu à un post anglais si ca t'intéresse, ils proposent de downgrader dbus. J'ai testé, mais ca ne fait rien :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6351932.html#6351932

Sinon, je teste ta solution et te tiens au courant. Ca a fonctionné chez toi ?

A++

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Avertissement du gestionnaire de fen�tres�: La lecture du fichier de session enregistr� /root/.config/metacity/sessions/
> 
> 

 

Pourquoi lancer gnome en root ?

Sinon, sur ton système tu as peut-être de vieux fichiers de configuration dbus/gconf/autres qui entrent en conflit. Regarde ici par exemple. Je cite :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I got tired of this problem so I uninstalled almost all packages,
> 
> manually removed all remaining dbus/gconf/... files that I found
> ...

 

Et vu que les messages d'erreurs du départ ressemblent fortement aux tiens...

----------

## floc_12

Bonjour,

J'ai lancé la commande de Pulsar, et gnome démarre, mais mon menu application est vide.

Dans ma console de lancement, je n'ai plus le essage qui tourne en boucle, en revanche, j'ai cela :

 *Quote:*   

> (gnome-settings-daemon:4658): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_param_spec_flags: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_FLAGS (flags_type)' failed
> 
> (gnome-settings-daemon:4658): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_class_install_property: assertion `G_IS_PARAM_SPEC (pspec)' failed
> 
> Avertissement du gestionnaire de fen�tres�: La lecture du fichier de session enregistr� /home/ced/.config/metacity/sessions/1046dfad104fbfcfb2127929642199252800000046440014.ms a �chou��: L'ouverture du fichier ��/home/ced/.config/metacity/sessions/1046dfad104fbfcfb2127929642199252800000046440014.ms�� a �chou��: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
> ...

 

netfab, pour le root, c'était pour avoir les messages d'erreurs via ssh et les copier sur le forum (je vais sur internet avec mon 2ieme pc).

Pour les vieux fichiers de conf, je ne pense pas. Mon install est toute fraiche, et j'avais deja essayer d'installer dbus. Je viens d'essayer gconf, mais pareil

Merci a tous les 2

----------

## netfab

Pour le menu applications regarde ici à propos de la variable d'environnement XDG_MENU_PREFIX.

----------

## floc_12

Merci,

C'est ok pour le menu application en rajoutant une ligne dans le .xinitrc. Ce n'était pas grand chose.

Je suis en train de faire des recherches sur mes warnings et erreurs de la session (enfin, entre la cuisson de 2 crêpes, miam, lol ...).

Je vous tiens au courant de l'avancement

----------

## pulsar

En ce qui concerne le menu "Application" ..j´ai eu le meme problem apres avoir desinstalle devicekit-disks 

mais actuellement tout marche pour le mieux ...(apres quelque revdep..., )

voici quelques informations importantes pour gnome 2.28

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.28-upgrade.xml

Tenez moi au courrant si vous avez pu supprimer un warning

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Sur un système de test fraîchement compilé il y a 10 jours, j'ai rencontré ce souci également. Je n'ai trouvé qu'un seul moyen de le régler (ok, j'ai pas trop cherché non plus  :Laughing: ) : supprimer le paquet cité plus haut. On arrive au même résultat en désactivant le flag "gdu" du paquet gnome-vfs. Or ce flag est requis par gnome-base/gnome-light ou gnome-base/gnome pour permettre l'automontage des périphériques.

La solution propre : désactiver à la fois le flag gdu et le flag automount. Problème : dans ce cas quand on insère une clef USB il ne se passe plus rien.

A noter que le problème ne touche pas uniquement Gentoo visiblement : j'ai vu des messages concernant ce souci sur des forums d'autres distribs.

----------

